# Is mine big enough?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Mine is only 11, but I've heard guys say they've got 12s and even bigger. My wife says 11 is more than enough.

I really want to be able to put the bait out far enough to have a decent shot at a big drum ... is 11ft big enough to get the job done? I am not a great distance caster.

Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

It's how you cast, not always the rod size.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

BrentH said:


> It's how you cast, not always the rod size.


agreed.. although i believe it depends on the rod to some extent


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously? I'll just bite my tounge and not open the door the rest of the way on this one for "Thats what she said" or "Not the size that matters..." etc. etc.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cobia_slayer said:


> agreed.. although i believe it depends on the rod to some extent


I cast pretty much straight overhead. I have an 11ft Team Diawa which seems pretty wimpy, and my Tica Dolphin is the same length but is a little firmer and can handle 8&bait but not if I have to put any umph into the toss.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

i would definitely suggest something with a little more back bone, you will run into days where you need 8 or more oz of lead and also need to cast far at the same time.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you definately need something you can lay into with 8nbait... yes bigger is better... check with Barry Weaver up in Elizabethtown, he'll be able to hook you up...


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

cobia_slayer said:


> agreed.. although i believe it depends on the rod to some extent


I do as well. I'm no pro caster, but I've been working on casting lately with a friend, and amazingly, changing my technique made a hell of a difference; I gained 30 yards. And that was on a sh!tty walmart 9' Shakespeare Alpha rod, 120 yards 3-4oz lead. I also throw an 8oz anchor for my King rig with this rod.


I'm only commenting on this because a few weeks ago I was looking for more distance and was out to buy a 12' or so length rod. After changing the way I cast, I'm now only going with a 10' 1/2 rod.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I have seen them caught close to the beach/pier and far out. Look at it this way.. If everyone is using the 12'6 -13' rods, they might be on to something. I am not saying that you cannot catch fish with a shorter rod


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I throw a 10 foot O.M. heaver with a 7000 mag and get 140 yards with 6 oz. and over 100 yards with 8 & bait. It's experiance and practice more than rod length. I'm 64 years old by trhe way and not nearly as strong as I used to be. You can put more preassure on the fish with the shorter heaver also. This especially counts if you hook into the ocassional [God forbid] big shark!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Mine is only 11, but I've heard guys say they've got 12s and even bigger. My wife says 11 is more than enough.
> 
> I really want to be able to put the bait out far enough to have a decent shot at a big drum ... is 11ft big enough to get the job done? I am not a great distance caster.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share!


 Not all drum are at the end of a spectacular cast,many are laying in wait feeding a hole that is not even 50yrds away.. N beach of Hatteras is an excellent example of that.. 11' may not compete with 12 or even 13'ers (that is if someone has learned how to throw them) but you can catch a drum on it everybit as well.. I fished with an ole 9'10" with 32 tip lamiglass 68 blank for years and caught myshare of drum on it,as well as kings, a few cobia,and a few mean arse sharks,my son still uses this rod today.. It's not always the tool,but how you use it that counts.. 

Another thought,and just a though now mind ya,the "Dorkhole" has no limits on how short your rod is.... 

Bob,you do know I'm just jerk'n yer chain right???


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Absolutely ... I can hit the dork hole easily  I will use what I have and see how it works ... if I go looking for a pole with more backbone is there a good local place ? May've F&F or RDT?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> you definately need something you can lay into with 8nbait... yes bigger is better... check with Barry Weaver up in Elizabethtown, he'll be able to hook you up...


You mean Elizabeth City?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Absolutely ... I can hit the dork hole easily  I will use what I have and see how it works ... if I go looking for a pole with more backbone is there a good local place ? May've F&F or RDT?


 Might get the better price from F&F,with RDT having the better selection,but both can hook you up,as well as Ryan at Hatterasjacks,and Nick at TW's.... All good people and will steer ya in the right direction.. jmho for what it's worth...


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Having a rod that your body size and stature can handle is crucial; in addition, the proper action has a significant benefit in creating distance.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

The night I caught my first drum I was fishing the Point in a pretty big crowd. There was one guy fishing a rod that was 10' maybe 10'6". I think he caught 3 before I got a bait in the water. Sometimes extra rod length can be a disadvantage when standing in knee or thigh deep water.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll throw this out as a thought. Before we made our trip to the surf this fall, I spent a good bit of time watching some of Tommy's casting videos as well as other, and made a concentrated effort to improve my casting skills.
I spent a good many hours at the local ball field trying to master just the ground cast. And while I am far (pun intended) from being a great distance caster, I quickly went from so-so to as good as some and better than most. I am using an 11ft rod, although I hope to upgrade to a 13ftr over the winter.
I think most really good distance casters would agree that a good cast with a 10ft rod will go furthur than a bad cast with any rod.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Absolutely ... I can hit the dork hole easily"


Dork hole is just the "Restricted Area" of the pier off to the side where you lean your rod on .............it is on the pier not in the water...Think of it as the area of the prison that is not the "Mainline"

If there is a bar way out from the Dork hole you may need a "spectacular cast" to reach them....some of the Dorks are actually pretty good fishermen they just are a bit intimidated by the end......just because you are in the Dork hole does not mean you may not have to get it out there to get bit on a given day especially if the out suck is 100 or more yards north of the pier....

Like Kenny states the fish can be keying on a situation/structure/bar/bait close or far........one thing that can happen if you are a spectacular caster
if the fish are coming in from offshore............you are going to get bit first............and if they are coming in one at a time from offshore......you can have a day when you are the only one getting bit.............and that feeling is "Spectacular"



Rod length is not what determines power...............it is mostly the operator ............I have my twenty year old 10'6" Surf Sticks and tuned Abu 7000's and I am happy to cast them Rod for Rod with anyone using any rod they want only stipulation is 8 oz pyramid and 17 pound or better line with a reel larger than a 6500, 50 pound shock with four wraps on the reel .... one cast no warm ups or second attempts........ you blow up or are "short" and I give your rod to a Boy Scout from Hatteras who needs one.... a regular "Skunk Down" I just can't get to the Beach this year... and I am smart enough to avoid Tommy Farmer...or anyone with an English accent...

Two of the best Drum casters ever on the OBX who retired when the moratorium on keeping large Red Drum went into effect..... if they walked out this evening to the pier or beach with their Surf Sticks would still out cast all but a few of the best of the best....

Get a decent stick/reel cast it 40,000 times........repeat another 400,000 times and you get to tell others to fish the "Dork Hole"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "Absolutely ... I can hit the dork hole easily"
> 
> 
> Dork hole is just the "Restricted Area" of the pier off to the side where you lean your rod on .............it is on the pier not in the water...Think of it as the area of the prison that is not the "Mainline"
> ...


 99.99999% of the time that outsuck is close enough to lob a bait in,ask the Bug... 

As fer yer 10'6" surfstick,unlike the rest,I will take you up on it anytime.. I have a 13' fusion mag you'll be able to take to the boy scouts,if'n you can muster up a cast long enough without doing one of the patented Garbo blowups like I photographed on Rodanthe... Dernit,no longer have the pic....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

frank and frans is having a sale on 12 foot tica heavys..not the best rod, but if theyre stiffer than what youve got, they will work...ive got a 12 foot tica, thats been rebuilt and cut 6" off the tip leaving it 11'6..rod has caught plenty of fish, and can sling a bait just fine...great beach rod...also used to fish a 10' st croix graphlite after i had to sell an inferno of mine when i was broke...i could reach out and touch the fish just fine with the ten footer, only hard part was reaching the butt to grab the rod when i got bit amongst 15 other rods all 12'6 to 13'

find any rod capable of throwing 8-10 and bait, get used to how it casts, get good at casting it, and youll be fine drum fishing any where

shorter rods, are harder to fish in crowds of people with long rods..on piers you have trouble reaching the butt if rods are on both side of you, on the beach, if your short like me around 5'6 or 5'7, and your rods 12'6 bowed up with a fish, vertical clearance can be an issue when youve got a fish runnin down the beach and youve got to go over tall guys with 13' rods unbowed who wont dip the tip down for a second because they arent paying attn..so you can get by and go get your fish...

can remember when i was 16/17 i fished a 12'6 rod(still do), and was even shorter....fishing the point...the drift.......guys would insist that i was under them,happened a few times.. i suppose because of my age, despite the fact that i just bombed my bait 20 yards beyond theirs....maybe they had too much pride to bow their rod down for a youngster to walk past..regardless of the reason it was awkward having to hop up a foot behind a grown man to get my tip over theirs and continue about my fishing...13' or better rod could have helped me out a bit, but still cant toss one now..doesnt feel right, and dont get as much distance


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Lots of good info here, and I thank you all for your advice. I think that I'll focus on getting something that can handle 8&bait at least and perhaps not be so concerned about the length. I have always been able to cast a decent distance, so I think I'll be fine.

I am 5'11' ... I was 6 ft a long time ago, but you can't avoid some shrinkage ... you did good to hang with the big boys at a young age, though perhaps there was a little more tolerance back then ... nowadays up north you got people honking at ya if you don't jump off the line when the light turns!

I'll also be going with a different rig this year ... a guy at Cabelas had just returned from Buxton and recommended it:








I'm hoping this will help reduce helicoptering and give me a few extra yards. The piece of line for the hook is only 4 inches. The line is 40lb, the hardware is solid and the hook is an 8/0.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> frank and frans is having a sale on 12 foot tica heavys..not the best rod, but if theyre stiffer than what youve got, they will work...ive got a 12 foot tica, thats been rebuilt and cut 6" off the tip leaving it 11'6..rod has caught plenty of fish, and can sling a bait just fine...great beach rod...also used to fish a 10' st croix graphlite after i had to sell an inferno of mine when i was broke...i could reach out and touch the fish just fine with the ten footer, only hard part was reaching the butt to grab the rod when i got bit amongst 15 other rods all 12'6 to 13'
> 
> find any rod capable of throwing 8-10 and bait, get used to how it casts, get good at casting it, and youll be fine drum fishing any where
> 
> ...


 Trust me,with that 10'er you are the exception,not the rule...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Is that a J hook?? How dare you use that..hahahaha


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fusion Mag with a Nail butt may be a little too much stick for that young Boy Scout
I probably need to swap it out for a RS 1502 that i can not seem to sell/trade off, if would fit the little tyke better.....


As far as a photo of me blowing up on Rodanthe with my Nail/525M taken after a shock knot blowup
probably never happened.......

IF I am standing in the Conga line with a bait out and some short kid walks up tells me to lower my tip and says he is over me I would not believe him either.....


A one inch snell connected to a two foot 100 pound bite leader will helicopter less than a four inch snell which makes a four inch helicopter....most of the pros use a nine inch snell....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

sleepyhead said:


> Is that a J hook?? How dare you use that..hahahaha


Hmmm ... I don't think it's a "j", but I could be wrong ... I think of J hooks as having a smaller distance between the point of the hook and the shank. I's more like a circle except no curve as it approaches the point


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by Rockfish1 
you definately need something you can lay into with 8nbait... yes bigger is better... check with Barry Weaver up in Elizabethtown, he'll be able to hook you up...



fishhead said:


> You mean Elizabeth City?


nope I mean Elizabethtown, 28 miles north of you, if you live in Lancaster as your location suggests...
he works outta the James tackle shop right there at 209 N Market street, about 3 blocks north of the square... phone # 888-825-2885 or 717-361-7733 check out his website at www.dreamweaverrods.com


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm ... I don't think it's a "j", but I could be wrong ... I think of J hooks as having a smaller distance between the point of the hook and the shank. I's more like a circle except no curve as it approaches the point


looks like a Gami Octopus...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> looks like a Gami Octopus...


It is and also a "J" hook....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Should I only use circles for Drum? I have some Gami and Owner circles about the same size ... I mostly use circles but sometimes will use non-circle hooks in the larger sizes.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> check with Barry Weaver up in Elizabethtown, he'll be able to hook you up...
> ... nope I mean Elizabethtown, 28 miles north of you, if you live in Lancaster as your location suggests...
> he works outta the James tackle shop right there at 209 N Market street, about 3 blocks north of the square... phone # 888-825-2885 or 717-361-7733 check out his website at www.dreamweaverrods.com


Ah, I believe I've heard of the guy before on another board ... I just figured since you're from NC that you meant Elizabeth City. Looks like a good place to check out some time ... I'm east of Lancaster, so it's maybe 45 minutes to Elizabethtown ... I used to go past there on my way to fish the Susky. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm ... I don't think it's a "j", but I could be wrong ... I think of J hooks as having a smaller distance between the point of the hook and the shank. I's more like a circle except no curve as it approaches the point


 Gami j,I use 10/0 and yeap Sleepyhead,as well as many others do also...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BrentH said:


> It's how you cast, not always the rod size.


Yup.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yup.


 DITTO! If you don't know how to cast It doesn't matter what rod you have.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> DITTO! If you don't know how to cast It doesn't matter what rod you have.


 Oh,I'm not a cast pro like Tommy or someone,and can throw a 10' or 11' a decent distance.. Although in the hands of that same person,be it Tommy or the avg to above caster like myself,that 12 or 13' rod that loads right is going to smoke it..... jmho.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fishhead,I guess your's WAS LONG ENOUGH..*

Jody told me she sent you to a place that is pretty good for pups at times and ya caught three in the slot... NICE JOB!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,I'm not a cast pro like Tommy or someone,and can throw a 10' or 11' a decent distance.. Although in the hands of that same person,be it Tommy or the avg to above caster like myself,that 12 or 13' rod that loads right is going to smoke it..... jmho.....


 Yeh, A pro can cast an 11, 12 or 13 foot rod farther than a 10 foot rod but I don't care who you are you can put more pressure on the fish with the shorter rod! I'm not really a drum fisherman though so I care more about stopping a big fish than distance. I can see how distance can be very Important in the surf however. Good luck!


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Back with some updates from casting this afternoon with my buddy..

12' Carolina Cast Pro 3-7 & Avet sxmc, .31 sakuma line, 60lb shocker & 125gr lead - 140 yards. (keep in mind I've only been "properly" casting for a few weeks. 

I also casted this rod with my Shakespeare Tidewater 30L (just because I wanted to see what it was capable of) and got about 80 yards before I fluffed too much and snapped on the next cast. I didn't feel like re-spooling that reel since I originally was casting with 50lb braid. I'm also very new to casting conventional reels.

I was still casting my POS Shakespeare Alpha 9' rod today as well and still in the 100 yard range with the Shakespeare Alpha spinning reel. Last weekend I got 120 yards using a Penn Battle 6000 on the same rod.

My buddy is building my next rod using a Rain Shadow 1266 blank, which he said has a faster action than the Cast Pro I was throwing today. I definitely like the Carolina Cast Pro rod I was throwing today, so if you can get your hands on one, I definitely recommend it. Since I'm going to be using the rod he is building me with the Rain Shadow blank for an anchor rod/surf rod, I like the faster action of it. I'm more comfortable with the 10.5' Rain Shadow blank since I'm for one, new to distance casting & 2 that I'm 5'6". Not sure if this helps any, but I've been casting for a few weeks and I definitely know the one thing that increased my distance was keeping my arms extended throughout the cast and not tucking. 1st cast last weekend was 90 yards, ending with 120 yards as my best. My best cast this weekend was 140 yards. In 2 weeks time (just 2 days of casting) I've increased my distance by 50 yards pretty much on technique alone. If you get the chance to cast with someone who does tournament casting, definitely don't pass it up.

Also, not trying to sound like a "know it all", but I figure as someone who recently could barely cast 80 yards a few weeks ago, I could give some pointers that I've learned so far.


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

BrentH, those are encouraging words on your casting from 90 to 140 in a couple practice sessions. My new squall 15 comes in today. Going to load it up with sufix 17lb and its going on a star 10ft rod rated 3-8oz. I decided to take the shorter rod approach to learn on (ground cast) and usually just fish topsail, ocean isle beaches where its probably more then enough length. next year i'll get a longer rod if necessary.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

sleepyhead said:


> I have seen them caught close to the beach/pier and far out. Look at it this way.. If everyone is using the 12'6 -13' rods, they might be on to something. I am not saying that you cannot catch fish with a shorter rod


I won't say you can't catch fish with a shorter rod, either. What I will say, however, is that sometimes the longer rod is the advantage that you need to catch WHAT and WHEN the short rod fellas cannot.

Here in central/south Florida, I don't see many rods over 11' on our beaches. When I sport a 13' rod, people look at it with otherworldly fascination. Not every day is a distance fishing day, but it's good to cover all the ranges, until you know what is hangin out where. I catch fish often times when others can't. Some people are so tuned to catching fish in the shore break or near trough, that they don't even think to cast long.

Do you need a longer rod? Nope. But it's sure nice to have the option. I got rods to cover at least 3 different zones in the surf, and set them up to be opitimized for their respective sweet spots. That is a strategy that has served me very well.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm ... I don't think it's a "j", but I could be wrong ... I think of J hooks as having a smaller distance between the point of the hook and the shank. I's more like a circle except no curve as it approaches the point


Can't say for sure, due to the angle - but it looks like a standard bait hook, to me. From the picture, it doesn't look radical enough to be an Octopus. (one of them old-fashioned, "manual settin" hooks)


Perhaps an all purpose SSW?

http://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/products/hooks/allpurposebaithooks.htm


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Can't say for sure, due to the angle - but it looks like a standard bait hook, to me. From the picture, it doesn't look radical enough to be an Octopus. (one of them old-fashioned, "manual settin" hooks)
> 
> 
> Perhaps an all purpose SSW?
> ...



It has been said before.....IT IS A GAMMI "J" Gamakatsu Octopus is the correct name....http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/octopus.htm ....don't understand why it's so hard to get.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Bring a Step ladder with ya cause*

you will need it to go over a 13 foot rod... There is more to it then distance, or fighting the fish for that matter. If everyone around you is fishing a 12'6 or betterm you will need that step ladder to do the over and under thing.. JMHO

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> It has been said before.....IT IS A GAMMI "J" Gamakatsu Octopus is the correct name....http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/octopus.htm ....don't understand why it's so hard to get.


Maybe because I remembered the Gammi's I had (right in front of me) being a bit different. Or because after all that, it's practically IDENTICAL to what I posted.

I suppose if you think it's worth getting wadded up about, then you can win. Not sure where you gotta go to collect your trophy, but congratulations on your big victory. Perhaps you can lead the charge over trivial differences everywhere.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ok....


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Should I only use circles for Drum? I have some Gami and Owner circles about the same size ... I mostly use circles but sometimes will use non-circle hooks in the larger sizes.


Yes you can use circle hooks for the drum. The runnning line is that has always preached, use circle hooks for drum. Well I use to use them as well. I have my reason why I don't use c-hooks now. I prefer the "J" hooks now. It really boils down to what you want/comfywith. You can ask 5 different guys on here and you might get 10 different answer, and about half will be BSin ya (myself included, only in fun). You will be fine using that J-hook that you posted.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What about 12's cause that is what you would be holding with ....maybe.....last weekend 

I am switching to a shorter rod and will get back with a distance report (I am actually going to test my 10'6" Surfstick with a 20 SHV so that it don't wind up in the Wrong Hands)

Big Scott invented the Step Ladder fishing system.....You take the Step ladder out on the Flat at low tide in Florida Keys and use it for a casting platform.

Funny Story on this technique is that Scott was manning his ladder overlooking a deep cut and then a few of his Nags Head buddies (I will not name them here) came by in their 20' center console just laughing and carrying on, yelling Shark Shark and busting up laughing...flat out cutting up on ole Scott....Scott wondered what was up? What could be so funny?......Five minutes later a 12 foot Hammerhead drifted down tide up to Scott trapped out there on his step ladder.....it nosed around and as soon as the tide started to drop Scott high tailed it for shore....


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

JAM said:


> you will need it to go over a 13 foot rod... There is more to it then distance, or fighting the fish for that matter. If everyone around you is fishing a 12'6 or betterm you will need that step ladder to do the over and under thing.. JMHO
> 
> JAM


stilts


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

BrentH said:


>


What in the hell?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Garboman said:


> What about 12's cause that is what you would be holding with ....maybe.....last weekend
> 
> I am switching to a shorter rod and will get back with a distance report (I am actually going to test my 10'6" Surfstick with a 20 SHV so that it don't wind up in the Wrong Hands)
> 
> ...


That is a lmao moment. Lmao


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you get more gut hooks with a J as opposed to Circs.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> I think you get more gut hooks with a J as opposed to Circs.


 Scientific data says that is suppose to be true.. But have been using j's on big drum for right at 40yrs now with 2 gut hooked big ones,as opposed to 2 guthooked on an offset circle that I tested for 1 year.. Also have lost many more big drum with circles than I care to look back at.. When fishing for many other species,I use circles
but do not think they are the total cure all for guthooking.. With me its about catching,and if a circle works I use it,if a j works better in a given situation,I use that.. Right now it's all left up to the angler as to using a j or circle,as I don't fish W Pamlico where they are not allowed.. When they become illegal over here,will have to use them... By choice I won't because I have found them to work better with big drum,but that is just me..


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I dont fish as much as most here, and don't catch a lot either. However, it seems to me that I've had more hit-and-misses when I use circles than with big Js. When I do hook up I have an occasional gut hook, but not with circles.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I dont fish as much as most here, and don't catch a lot either. However, it seems to me that I've had more hit-and-misses when I use circles than with big Js. When I do hook up I have an occasional gut hook, but not with circles.


 Strange thing is with pups,the j's do guthook,eagle claw 4/0 has worked well for pups.. Talking big drum,j works well as far as not guthooking,with me anyway.. imo


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Kenny, I still don't understand how willard catches them on that big mustad 15/0 circle. I had good results with the Owners. broke a Gami in ones Head and never bought another pack. Hook broke right behid barb.. Love the VMC's...Lots of choices...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Kenny, I still don't understand how willard catches them on that big mustad 15/0 circle. I had good results with the Owners. broke a Gami in ones Head and never bought another pack. Hook broke right behid barb.. Love the VMC's...Lots of choices...


 It's all in what works for ya I reckon... Probably should have tried more circles,but as I said,why change what has been working for 40yrs unless I'm forced to do so?? 

I love those vmc's for stripers,they were 100% till the stripers dropped off the map....


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

JAM said:


> Kenny, I still don't understand how willard catches them on that big mustad 15/0 circle. I had good results with the Owners. broke a Gami in ones Head and never bought another pack. Hook broke right behid barb.. Love the VMC's...Lots of choices...


Funniee you bring this up.. Jimmy ( rodwatcher ) told me about those big mustad hooks. I used them for awhile. I did catch some fish on them as well. When he told me about them, I said dam that is a big hook.... His reply (in his accent) he said a big drum have a large mouth. For me personally I hated trying to get the hook( c-hooks) on the bait.


----------

